# Going to hurl



## Mouseferatu (Oct 4, 2004)

So, my wife and I discovered Mixed Berry 7-Up at the grocery store the other day, and figured we'd try some.

Who knew ass came in bottles? 

Seriously. We're trying to decide if tastes more like drinking perfume or shampoo. *shudder*

You've been warned.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you for the warning. Ugh...really the only flavored drink I liked were the vanilla ones(though Sprite Remix and Pepsi Blue are okay).

...wait a second, you've had to drink perfume and/or shampoo before?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 4, 2004)

Evidently I like ass.  It's the only diet drink I've found in decades I can drink without wincing.


----------



## talinthas (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm totally with you, mouse.  i normally adore 7up and dnL and cherry 7up and all their products.  but man, this stuff tasted like antibiotics that you got as a kid, right down to the chalky aftertaste.  plus, that light pink color...

 ugh, the memory of that taste is just as bad... -_-


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2004)

I've seen but never tried it...take it to your the next gaming session


----------



## ASH (Oct 4, 2004)

I love diet pop in general, but I hate the berry flavoring in any kind of pop.  The only 'flavor' i like it the subtle vanilla...

Yummy
ass


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2004)

A lot of folks said the same thing about Strawberry Minute Maid soda when I was a freshman in college... but I loved it, and because I loved it, they kept restocking the machine with it. Heh heh.

As for Mixed-berry 7UP, I'll just get someone else to buy it and try theirs, eh.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 4, 2004)

Ugh!  WHY did you have to remind me of that pestilence!?  Between this, Pepsi Edge, and all that other manufactured slop I've given up drinking soda altogether.  Except for Ginger Ale.  'Cause that's good stuff.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Yummy
> ass



Heh, is that a typo, or did you try it?


----------



## HellHound (Oct 5, 2004)

MMMmmmm... ass.

Actually, I knew that Ass came in bottles.
A friend of mine gave me a bottle of wildflower mead. We uncorked it with some friends over for a good night of drinking.

The lovely young punk lady with the blue hair said it best after the first sip:

"Oh man, it tastes like ass... but worse... the aftertaste is far more ass-like. In fact, the sheer assness just keeps getting worse once you stop drinking it! Oh yuck... The assitude is becoming overwhelming, gah, man... nasty ass-drink!"

"Want to try some?"


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 5, 2004)

Did you ever try Orbitz, the ass-flavored drink which came complete with floating globules of snot in it?

Now _that_ is another contender for worst drink ever. At work, a group of six of us got their consumer feedback people on a speakerphone and made the poor woman explain how anyone could drink the stuff. Rather weakly, she replied, "No, honest, some people like it."  I'm pretty sure she was lying. As you drank it, you could feel the chunks of mucous sliding down your throat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

P-Cat:

The first time I saw orbit was at the Kennedy Space Center probably 6 or 7 years ago...maybe longer. I tasted it, and nearly died. That stuff is insanely horrible. But there ARE crazy people that like that stuff. I knew one. He was obsessed with it. It was disturbing to hear him talk about how good it tasted and how badly he wanted to find some...*shudder* I don't think anyone that knew him respected anything he had to say along the lines of drinks after that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Did you ever try Orbitz, the ass-flavored drink which came complete with floating globules of snot in it?
> 
> Now _that_ is another contender for worst drink ever. At work, a group of six of us got their consumer feedback people on a speakerphone and made the poor woman explain how anyone could drink the stuff. Rather weakly, she replied, "No, honest, some people like it." I'm pretty sure she was lying. As you drank it, you could feel the chunks of mucous sliding down your throat.



Thats'...GROSS!!!!!


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 5, 2004)

THIS IS THE MOST HILARIOUS THREAD EVER IN THE HISTORY OF ENWORLD.

I am absolutely rolling reading this thread!!


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember going to Epcot center probably 6-7 years ago and there was this big "igloo" building with an exhibit sponsored by coke.  Inside were free samples of all these sodas from around the world.  Apparently, liquid ass is considered a tasty treat in some countries.  Who woulda known!?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 5, 2004)

I feel that way about Mountain Dew.  Tastes like the dew that gets shaken off the lily.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 5, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Inside were free samples of all these sodas from around the world.




I used to have a friend who collected such things.

One I could never understand was his can of Tab, with the caution (in a fairly large font, too!) "*Warning: This product contains saccharine, which has been proven to cause cancer in laboratory animals.*"

I can't imagine why anyone would _buy_ something that said that!

-Hyp.


----------



## talinthas (Oct 5, 2004)

cause tab is pretty good =)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> One I could never understand was his can of Tab, with the caution (in a fairly large font, too!) "*Warning: This product contains saccharine, which has been proven to cause cancer in laboratory animals.*"
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would _buy_ something that said that!




Buy? YES! That's one of the best Warning lables ever!

Drink? NO! I'm not an idiot, but it'd be fun to mess with people!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 5, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I remember going to Epcot center probably 6-7 years ago and there was this big "igloo" building with an exhibit sponsored by coke.  Inside were free samples of all these sodas from around the world.  Apparently, liquid ass is considered a tasty treat in some countries.  Who woulda known!?



 It exists to this day... one of my favorite attractions in all of Disney (and I LOVE Disney).

It's a strange experience... disgusting but intriguing... I just can't help myself.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 5, 2004)

> It exists to this day... one of my favorite attractions in all of Disney (and I LOVE Disney).
> 
> It's a strange experience... disgusting but intriguing... I just can't help myself.




Sweet!!  Yeah, it was pretty awesome.  I remember just stumbling upon it and spending like over an hour in there.  It was also very air-conditioned which was great in the middle of July.

I remember one such beverage that literally tasted like carbonated tree bark.  Hmm, now that I think of it, it might have been ASS!!

What was so cool about that exhibit was trying something extremely nasty and then going over to your friend saying "you've got to try this!!!"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 5, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I remember going to Epcot center probably 6-7 years ago and there was this big "igloo" building with an exhibit sponsored by coke.  Inside were free samples of all these sodas from around the world.  Apparently, liquid ass is considered a tasty treat in some countries.  Who woulda known!?




They've got the same thing at the end of the Coke museum in Atlanta.


Well... it's not an igloo, but it is the drinks.  And yes, some of them are very bad.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2004)

Where's the hurl?  THe thread said something about hurl but I'm not seeing any...


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 5, 2004)

Well one of those drinks was OK, from Italy I think. But the rest were indeed, Assified.  One of them tasted like Windex, if I recall correctly.

Yeah, that saccharin stuff can cause cancer, but only if you drink about 500 cans a day.  Virtually ANYTHING can cause cancer in really high quantities.

Verrily, the ass drinks are abound.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Where's the hurl?  THe thread said something about hurl but I'm not seeing any...




You asked for it, bub!


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 5, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well one of those drinks was OK, from Italy I think. But the rest were indeed, Assified.  One of them tasted like Windex, if I recall correctly.
> /snip/



If I remember correctly, Blue Kool-Aid plus grain alcohol produces something which looks and smells like Windex. My roommates in college and I called the blue stuff.


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Did you ever try Orbitz, the ass-flavored drink which came complete with floating globules of snot in it?
> 
> Now _that_ is another contender for worst drink ever. At work, a group of six of us got their consumer feedback people on a speakerphone and made the poor woman explain how anyone could drink the stuff. Rather weakly, she replied, "No, honest, some people like it."  I'm pretty sure she was lying. As you drank it, you could feel the chunks of mucous sliding down your throat.



I had one once and though the texture was weird, it tasted ok. I guess I like ass.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Oct 5, 2004)

The first time I tried the new Mixed Berry 7-Up, I thought it tasted like Froot Loops.  Carbonated Froot Loops... very weird.  The second time, it tasted like just another gross berry pop.  However, it did not have that cherry cough drop taste I find most raspberry/blackberry carbonated beverages have.  "I wanted raspberry gingerale, not Robatusen (sp?)."  blech!!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 5, 2004)

I picked up a bottle of the Mixed Berry 7Up the other day, after a friend recommended it. I usually like berry flavored things, but that went straight to the sink after a few sips. Nasty nasty stuff. But I see people drinking it in the food court at UVA, and the cooler that they stock it in is usually partially empty, so I know there are people out there that like the stuff. What they like, I don't know...


----------



## ASH (Oct 5, 2004)

Some people just like ass.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 5, 2004)

If you like textures, P-Kitty, you really oughta try Boba some time.  We have Boba shops on every other street corner (at least it seems that way) here in the Little Saigon area of O.C.

--The Sigil


----------



## talinthas (Oct 5, 2004)

guh.  boba and other tapioca drinks are nasty.  maybe if the boba balls weren't so big, it would be a little more palatable...

 but yeah, we have a billion teashops and boba places up in norcal too...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 5, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I feel that way about Mountain Dew.  Tastes like the dew that gets shaken off the lily.




***Opens his 4th Mt. Dew of the day***  

My preciousssss...it callllls to ussssss......


----------



## Chorn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Galco's Soda Pop Stop*

I feel obligated to pimp a local business here in Los Angeles.  If anyone has problems finding a certain brand of ass-in-a-bottle/can in their local area, check out Galco's Soda Pop Stop for your beverage needs.  They stock glass bottles so you can truly appreciate the unadultered flavor/assitude of the drink.  If they don't have something, they'll special order it for you.  Foreigners need not fear, for they do ship worldwide.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 5, 2004)

Neat.  Too bad you can't do a taste test over the internet.  :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Neat.  Too bad you can't do a taste test over the internet.  :\



 Actually, its GOOD you can't. With all the other...scary things online, imagine what adding TASTE would do! *shudder*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 6, 2004)

Chorn said:
			
		

> If they don't have something, they'll special order it for you.




_Espresso Soda_?

Eeee.

-Hyp.


----------



## HellHound (Oct 6, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I had one once and though the texture was weird, it tasted ok. I guess I like ass.




While I dislike bottled ass, I have to stand by you, Ashwyn, and indicate that I too enjoyed ORBITZ! Well, I enjoyed the vanilla - orange flavoured orbitz. Although the texture took a lot of work to get over. 

As a footnote, Orbitz was one of Clearly Canadian's attempts to recapture the market they were losing to the Iced Tea and Energy Drink markets back then. Clearly Canadian was one of th companies that carved out the deluxe water niche of the soft drink market, and then found themselves blundering along with a single product that refused to keep selling well...

Orbitz also only lasted for a year or so before it was pulled.


----------



## Rel (Oct 6, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> While I dislike bottled ass




What is wrong with you people?!

Liquid ass in a bottle?!  I'd never leave the house!

First I'd shampoo my hair with it.  And then I'd rub it on my...

...wait.  Are we talking about beverages?

Oh.  Nevermind then.


Still, I bet if they named it "Liquid Ass", it'd sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 6, 2004)

OH GOD! Man, I just got done eating, don't ever nauseate me again that way!


----------



## Algolei (Oct 6, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Some people just like ass.



Is that the best avatar you can come up with after making a statement like that?


----------



## tarchon (Oct 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've seen but never tried it...take it to your the next gaming session



It does sound like a good potion prop.


----------



## Slife (Oct 7, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> It does sound like a good potion prop.



Yeah... especially if drinking it would mess up the plot setup.  Nobody would be dumb enough to want their character to drink that.  

No, wait, I take that back...  but if you made them actually try to drink it IRL...


----------



## Numion (Oct 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Yeah, that saccharin stuff can cause cancer, but only if you drink about 500 cans a day.  Virtually ANYTHING can cause cancer in really high quantities.




About one third of everyone reading these boards, or anyone else for that matter, will experience cancer in their lifetime. Life causes cancer.


----------



## ASH (Oct 7, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Is that the best avatar you can come up with after making a statement like that?




Well, grandma would get angry if i used one like the one I have on Nothingland...


----------



## Henry (Oct 7, 2004)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> So, my wife and I discovered Mixed Berry 7-Up at the grocery store the other day, and figured we'd try some.
> 
> Who knew ass came in bottles?




I don't know about bottles, but I DEFINITELY know it comes in a cup.


----------



## Meowzebub (Oct 7, 2004)

Man, and to think I have just been burying mine in the sandbox!


----------



## Korgan26 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, it's bad. Not green death flavor bad, but close.

Z


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 8, 2004)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> So, my wife and I discovered Mixed Berry 7-Up at the grocery store the other day, and figured we'd try some.
> 
> Who knew ass came in bottles?



 

Oh, I can't resist asking ... whose ass?


----------



## Wycen (Oct 8, 2004)

There was a thread here a month or two ago about soda.  It reminded me that I hadn't seen Pepsi Blue in a long time, which I liked.  I ended up googling and finding out not enough people liked it, which I suspected cause only my mother and myself drank it out of all the people I know.  Anyway, one of the fansites had a guy talking about kicking his sister's roommate out because he drank his treasured reserve bottle of Pepsi Blue.  

My mom tried to get me to try Mountain Dew Pitch Black but I was grumpy at the time so I declined.  I'll have to go to the store and check it out.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 8, 2004)

Wycen said:
			
		

> There was a thread here a month or two ago about soda.  It reminded me that I hadn't seen Pepsi Blue in a long time, which I liked.  I ended up googling and finding out not enough people liked it, which I suspected cause only my mother and myself drank it out of all the people I know.  Anyway, one of the fansites had a guy talking about kicking his sister's roommate out because he drank his treasured reserve bottle of Pepsi Blue.
> 
> My mom tried to get me to try Mountain Dew Pitch Black but I was grumpy at the time so I declined.  I'll have to go to the store and check it out.




For over two years now my son (who is 11) has kept a bottle of Pepsi Blue in the fridge.  It's the last of a case that was given to him by a friend of mine who works for a radio station.  They couldn't even give it away for free during a promotion event, but my son loved it.

Being an admitted Mt. Dew addict, I happen to like Pitch Black a lot.  Taco Bell has a Mt. Dew flavor called Baja Blast (I think that's what it's called) that is exclusive to them and them alone (to my knowledge).  It's a light blue-green color and has a sweet lime flavor.  I love it.


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 8, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> Evidently I like ass.   .  .




uh hem.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Oct 8, 2004)

*speaking about pop*

I'm a fan of DnL (7uP w/ caffine), I haven't been able to find it the last couple of monthes.  Was it a "limited time" thing?  I hope not, because it was nice to get the caffine kick without the syrupy taste of Mt. Dew or colas.

Also, anybody know if Jolt cola, or any of the other Jolt flavors, is still being made?  I used to see it around here, like at the Mobil shop, but no sign of it these days.


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 8, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of DnL (7uP w/ caffine), I haven't been able to find it the last couple of monthes.  Was it a "limited time" thing?  I hope not, because it was nice to get the caffine kick without the syrupy taste of Mt. Dew or colas.
> 
> Also, anybody know if Jolt cola, or any of the other Jolt flavors, is still being made?  I used to see it around here, like at the Mobil shop, but no sign of it these days.




Jolt's great! Twice the caffeine.
from a random google search: http://www.svc.com/jolt-cola.html
Quote:
"The world's strongest beverage.

Jolt is a refreshing alternative to coffee... and other colas. It has twice the caffeine. Yet, Jolt has fewer calories than leading brands such as Pepsi. Jolt is popular with entertainers, musicians, computer programmers, and just about anybody who burns the midnight oil. Often these are America's hardest working people. Occasional exhaustion is a part of a demanding lifestyle.

And Jolt is the perfect solution. It delivers great taste and thirst quenching satisfaction.

Serving Size: 1 can (8 fl. oz.)
Amount Per Serving
Calories 110 Calories from Fat 0
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 0 g 0%
Sodium 20 mg 1%
Total Carbohydrate 30 g 10%
Sugars 29 g
Protein 0 g
Not a significant source of saturated fat, cholesterol, dietary fiber, vitamin A, vitamin C, calcium and iron.
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you for the public service of this thread.  My wife was intrigued by the ads for _Mixed Berry 7-Up_ but as soon as I said "tastes like childhood antibiotics" she was properly revulsed and won't be trying any.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 9, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> Also, anybody know if Jolt cola, or any of the other Jolt flavors, is still being made?  I used to see it around here, like at the Mobil shop, but no sign of it these days.



They sell it at 7-Elevens around my parts.

The first time I got drunk on my own coin at a party (meaning I BMOB) it was Jack Daniels and Jolt Cola.  Thought I was gonna die!  I kept trying to pass out, BUT I COULDN'T!  

Anyway, uh, yes:  Jolt is still being sold.  And I think I saw some different flavours, but I haven't checked 'em out.  Because I'm old and addicted to coffee now instead.

"Jolt Cola:  All the sugar and twice the caffeine!"


----------



## knitnerd (Oct 9, 2004)

I wasn't gaming yet when Pepsi Blue came out. I thought it tasted medicinal but my daughter loved it. I tried Sprite Berry Remix on my pack of lab rats. Most hated it but one loved it and said it tasted like Skittles dissolved in Sprite. I am still looking for Pitch Black Mountain Dew.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 10, 2004)

Numion said:
			
		

> About one third of everyone reading these boards, or anyone else for that matter, will experience cancer in their lifetime. Life causes cancer.




Choose Undeath

Choose a class. Choose a prestige class. Choose a template. Choose a ***** big phalactary. Choose zombie servants, skeleton elephants, banshee singers and Xag-Ya tin openers. Choose Constitution as a non-stat, permanent low cholesterol, and a wight dental insurance salesmen to answer your door. Choose a fixed-interest by heroes to maintain your mortgage repayments. Choose someone else's starter home. Choose your friends, and then kill them and bring them back so they're not as boring as they were before. Choose leisurewear to cover your foul carcass and matching luggage carried by reanimated paladins.....

Choose rotting away at the end of it all...

Choose Undeath!

joe b.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 10, 2004)

1. I mourn the loss of Pepsi Blue.
2. You can buy Jolt Cola from one of my favorite websites, Think Geek. I love my caffeine-molecule mug. Almost as much as I love my Coca Cola.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Oct 10, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> "Jolt Cola: All the sugar and twice the caffeine!"



Back in high school, I had a friend who started each day with two cans of Jolt cola and a small package of mini powdered donuts.  For some reason, she was hyper for several hours after that...


----------



## Rel (Oct 10, 2004)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Choose Undeath...




Let the record show that jgbrowning has teh funny.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 10, 2004)

One out of four people can taste the artificial sweetner used in diet sodas. I'm one of them. Regular Mixed Berry 7-up tasted like that artificial sweetner, only worse. Seeing as I like Black Cheery Shasta and Mountain Dew Bitch Black, this is a shame.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 10, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> Being an admitted Mt. Dew addict, I happen to like Pitch Black a lot.  Taco Bell has a Mt. Dew flavor called Baja Blast (I think that's what it's called) that is exclusive to them and them alone (to my knowledge).  It's a light blue-green color and has a sweet lime flavor.  I love it.



Dew Pitch Black was decent, grapely MD. I didn't like Code Red, and haven't actually tried Baja Blast.
It amazes me how many Dews there are to do now...
Pitch Black is only through Halloween from what I recall, so better stock up.

I'd like to try Caffiene Free MD, but it's not available down here. My mother likes Sierra Mist, but it's not available in my county, though it is North & South of us, and it's in the Pepsi resteraunts (tacobell, KFC).

What an odd world.

I used to always drink Clearly Canadian (Mountain blackberry, mmmm) but then it disappeared. The newer bottles just don't taste the same to me.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 10, 2004)

Mt. Dew in Canada wasn't allowed to have caffeine in it for the longest time--something to do with "only dark colas can add caffeine" for some reason.  But I heard the law on that changed a while ago.  Then I heard Canadian Mt. Dew _still_ doesn't have caffeine.

When it comes to Mt. Dew and caffeine around here, I have no idea what I'm drinking anymore. :\


----------



## Wycen (Oct 11, 2004)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Seeing as I like Black Cherry Shasta and Mountain Dew Bitch Black, this is a shame.




Black Cherry Shasta.  There is a generic or underdog soda, possibly Shasta that makes a kick ass Black Cherry flavor.  Unfortunately it isn't something that pops up on my radar very often.  Or maybe I'm thinking about Fruit Punch flavor... damn I love Fruit Punch flavor soda.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Oct 16, 2004)

*I found it!*



			
				MYSELF ;) said:
			
		

> Also, anybody know if Jolt cola, or any of the other Jolt flavors, is still being made?  I used to see it around here, like at the Mobil shop, but no sign of it these days.




Today, before I caught the bus to go downtown, I stopped in at the Mobil Mart, and there it was... Jolt cola!  They had cola in cans, but I had to get something in a bottle, so I tried Jolt Electric Blue.  It has a pretty good blue raspberry/stawberry taste.  Kinda tastes like a melted Blue Raspberry ICEE with a touch of strawberry.

Me psychic?  I don't know, but last week when I had to buy Weetabix becuse I'd seen mention of it 3 times in a row in various BtVS/AtS things, it was on sale.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 16, 2004)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I'd like to try Caffiene Free MD




What's the point in that?   And Diet Caffeine Free MD...man, that's just dirty water.


----------



## knitnerd (Oct 27, 2004)

*They liked it.*

I finally found a bottle of Pitch Black Mountain Dew and took it to the game on Saturday. They liked it.


----------



## green slime (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, this is a little late, and a minor sidetreck. But reading about these warning labels and stuff reminded me of my favourite chewinggum flavour you could puchase in Sweden for a while.

Black Current flavoured chewing gum. I originally bought a packet as a tech student because of the packet. For the longest time I had a packet on my notice board at home, before the missus threw it out in a cleaning frenzy. It stated:

"Prevents the build up of Calculus".

They meant plaque, which is called "kalk" in Swedish. Unfortunately, they had changed the packaging in the interim.


----------

